# Trivets



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got hold of some corian trivets from Menards per CJSkelton's recommendation. These are about 11.5" square and cut pretty good. They can also be used as cutting boards.

More Polish Eagles to take to the festivals.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good Show,John, those should sell, very nice job.
Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice work, John! As usual, of course. How did you do the coloring of the lines? I'm assuming you put the color/paint/ink on wet and then wiped off the excess.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Acrylic paint and some experimenting. 

Finally figured out it was best to use a bigger brush (spray acrilic is expensive) and fill everything in. Let it dry, wet it slightly, and rub with a 3M non scratching pad or 0000 steel wool. Then wipe with a dry cloth. Might have to repaint a couple places, but it worked pretty good.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks fantastic HJ. Can't wait to see the 3D Polish eagle trivet.

Jay


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't know if they're thick nuff for 3d, Jay. But may give one a whirl. How would you polish a 3D on this stuff, or leave it alone?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Don't know if they're thick nuff for 3d, Jay. But may give one a whirl. How would you polish a 3D on this stuff, or leave it alone?


If you use a small enough stepover there should not be very much cleanup when cutting Corian.


----------

